# JFrame aktivieren



## Gemli (28. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

hab einen Minesweeper Bot geschrieben - den müsste ich jetzt irgendwie beenden können. Global hotkeys gibt es ja wohl nicht in java (falls doch.... ich wär so dankbar!).
Mein Plan war jetzt nach jedem click ins minesweeper fenster nen kleinen jframe zu aktivieren, der keyevents abfängt. Ich find jetzt nur keine Methode um den JFrame zum aktiven Fenster zu machen. 
Geht das mit Jframe.setstate(int)? Welcher int wert ist das dann?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2008)

GlobalHotkeyManager
http://www.javaspecialists.eu/archive/Issue007.html


----------



## Guest (29. Sep 2008)

sicher, dass das globale hotkeys sind? hab es noch nicht probiert, da ich hier kein java hab, aber sieht so aus, als würden die hotkeys auch nur für ein aktives fenster funkionieren.


----------



## Guest (29. Sep 2008)

gerade ausprobiert, es sind keine! globalen hotkeys - funktionieren nur, wenn das Fenster aktiv ist.
Gibts noch eine Möglichkeit den Focus auf den JFrame zu setzen, wenn ein anderes Fenster zum aktiven wird?


----------



## Netscanner Waldi (29. Sep 2008)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht so ganz. Ich hab ein Programm, den Controller, der startet einen Frame 1. Den Frame  1 überwache ich mittels Oberserver/Observable. Der Controller startet ein zweites Fenster, wieder kontrolliert über Observer/Observable. Wird in Fenster 2 was geklickt oder ne beliebige Aktion ausgeführt, bekommt der Controller ne Nachricht, der darauf hin was in Fenster 1 anstellt.
Oder willst du zwischen zwei getrennten Anwendungen hin und herschalten?


----------



## Gemli (29. Sep 2008)

Das Minesweeper Fenster kommt halt nicht von mir, wo mein bot rumklickt. Ich hab also kein eigenes fenster und kann somit auch keine tastendrücke abfangen - ziemlich blöd, dass es das nicht gibt in java. 
Idee war jetzt halt trotzdem ein eigenes fenster zu machen, nur wird das natürlich immer inaktiv, sobald ins minesweeper fenster geklickt wird. Also soll das nach jedem klick aktiv gemacht werden, damit überprüft werden kann, ob gerade irgendne tastenkombination gedrückt ist.
ich hoffe, ich hab es verständlich erklärt und wer minesweeper nicht kennt - google oder wiki hilft bestimmt


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

Gibts keine Möglichkeit den jframe zum aktiven Fenster zu machen?


----------

